# Ubuntu Netbook Remix plötzlich kein Ton mehr



## Infin1ty (6. September 2010)

*Ubuntu Netbook Remix plötzlich kein Ton mehr*

Hey,

habe gestern auf dem zugemüllten Notebook meines Vaters
Ubuntu Netbook Remix installiert. (Acer Extensa 4101WLMi)

Lief auch alles super und ich war vom Ubuntu begeistert, bis ich heute iFuse und einige System Updates installiert habe. 
Plötzlich hatte ich nirgendwo mehr Ton, auch nach wiederholten reboots.

Ich bin absoluter Linux Laie, wollte das Ubuntu
auf dem Notebook halt nur wegen der schwachen HW installieren,
da es für Win 7 zu schwach auf der Brust ist und ich grad kein XP
zur Hand hatte.

Ich bin absoluter Linux Laie, habe also keine Ahnung
wie ich es selbst lösen könnte. Google hat auch nicht geholfen... Beim Systemtest wird
die Soundkarte auch nicht mehr erkannt.

Weiß jemand Rat ?

Danke,
Infin1ty


----------



## Ezio (6. September 2010)

*AW: Ubuntu Netbook Remix plötzlich kein Ton mehr*

Versuch mal das in der Konsole:

sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload


----------



## Infin1ty (6. September 2010)

*AW: Ubuntu Netbook Remix plötzlich kein Ton mehr*

Habe ich schon mehrmals versucht, bringt leider nichts...


----------



## Ezio (6. September 2010)

*AW: Ubuntu Netbook Remix plötzlich kein Ton mehr*

Ist im alsamixer vllt was stummgeschalten oder HDMI Sound aktiviert?

Sonst poste mal die Ausgabe von _cat /proc/asound/cards_


----------



## Infin1ty (6. September 2010)

*AW: Ubuntu Netbook Remix plötzlich kein Ton mehr*

Nein, auch nicht... Der Soundchip wird unter HW gar nicht angezeigt. Ist ein snd_intel8x0.

Es ist auch egal ob ich in der Gruppe "Audio" bin oder nicht,
hinter dem Lautsprecher Symbol oben in der Leiste sind 3 Striche.



> Sonst poste mal die Ausgabe von _cat /proc/asound/cards_



--- no soundcards ---


----------



## Ezio (6. September 2010)

*AW: Ubuntu Netbook Remix plötzlich kein Ton mehr*

Das könnte noch funktionieren: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto (oder model=acer)


----------



## Infin1ty (6. September 2010)

*AW: Ubuntu Netbook Remix plötzlich kein Ton mehr*

Das hatte ich schon ausprobiert,
darauf sagt er:

"WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.save.2, it will be ignored in a future release"
"WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.save.1, it will be ignored in a future release"
"WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.save,
it will be ignored in a future release"


----------



## Bauer87 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Ubuntu Netbook Remix plötzlich kein Ton mehr*

Welches Release von Ubuntu hast du denn installiert?


----------



## Infin1ty (6. September 2010)

*AW: Ubuntu Netbook Remix plötzlich kein Ton mehr*

Habe 10.04, also die aktuellste Version installiert.


----------



## Bauer87 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Ubuntu Netbook Remix plötzlich kein Ton mehr*

Das ist also bei einem Update von einer 10.04er-Installation passiert, die vorher noch auf dem Stand der ersten CD (10.04.0). Oder hast du direkt 10.04.1 installiert? (So könnte man eingrenzen, wo der Fehler liegt.)

Ab davon: Was sagt denn „lspci“ so?


----------



## Infin1ty (7. September 2010)

*AW: Ubuntu Netbook Remix plötzlich kein Ton mehr*

Ich habe das von dieser Seite installiert:

Download | Ubuntu

Dann habe ich gestern Updates gemacht, und dann hatte ich 
einfach keinen Ton mehr.


----------



## Bauer87 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Ubuntu Netbook Remix plötzlich kein Ton mehr*

OK, damit wäre schon mal geklärt, welche Updatestände du genutzt hast. Was dir „lspci“ ausgibt, hast du aber noch nicht gesagt.


----------



## Infin1ty (7. September 2010)

*AW: Ubuntu Netbook Remix plötzlich kein Ton mehr*

******@*********-Ubuntu:~$ lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)
00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 04)
00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 04)
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)
00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)
00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)
00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)
00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)
00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 04)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 04)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE)
06:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller
06:01.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
06:01.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller
06:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
06:08.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

Richtig so ? Da wird der Audio Chip gelistet... Aber Ton habe ich trozdem nicht.


----------



## Bauer87 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Ubuntu Netbook Remix plötzlich kein Ton mehr*

Kannst du von Datenträger starten (also das ungepatchte Ubuntu) und dort mal „lsmod“ laufen lassen. Damit findest du raus, welcher Treiber jetzt nicht mehr geladen wird, wenn du mit „lsmod” beim aktuellen vergleichst. (Sorry, ich hatte gehofft, anhand der PCI-Informationen das Modul rauszufinden…)

Vorher kannst du aber noch schauen, was in der /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf steht. (Bitte als Code-Block ins Forum einfügen.)


----------

